# Can DR/DP get any worse if it's not treated?



## justmaggie (Apr 6, 2009)

I was wondering, can it develop into something if it isnt treated? like paranoia or hallucinations orr something? Or do the effects just last longer?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

If there is an underlying condition that causes the things you've mentioned, in that case those symptoms would get worse without treatment. If your Dp.d is the result of depression or anxiety and those things aren't treated then then Dp.d may last longer or get worse as the depression/anxiety does. Dr/Dp may last last longer without treatment in some cases but not in all cases. It is always best to try different things but there aren't any guarantees, not trying something that could potentially help you could mean having Dp.d for longer although the length of time you have it doesn't reduce hope of treating it. Dp.d in itself will not develop into anything else though.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Lynsey pretty much covered it already - but DP/DR has no direct relationship to psychotic symptoms (paranoia, hallucinations, etc.). So unless you have another underlying condition that causes paranoia and hallucinations (which you would already know about, trust me) you are not going to develop those symptoms.


----------



## justmaggie (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you very much for commenting in great details, this information has helped me.


----------

